# The Music From Alien



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2009)

This piece has been playing in my head almost all afternoon and it's driving me NUTS in trying to pin point the name. Google searches and Wiki searches are fruitless (for me anyway). 
At the final scene of the movie, Ripley has blasted the Alien out into space and is recording her last log entry. When she finishes she snuggles Jones and whispers "c'mon cat" and the scene fades to her in cyber/hypersleep and the scene fades to stars and the credits roll up. The music, what sounds like a violin suite... it is NOT, repeat *NOT* Eine Kleine Nachtmusik by Mozart as it's stated in the credits. Nor is it a certain part/movement of that music. 
However I do believe it is Mozart. 
Without knowing the name of this piece it'd be impossible to find. I used to have it on cassette, recorded it via audio input from my brother's Laserdisk player (yeah he had one way back when). Always thought that was the name of the piece but found out that it wasn't. 

If anyone out there knows then please let me know. It's a beautiful piece, however short (approx 3 minutes). 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 13, 2009)

According to the Amazon listing for the 2007 soundtrack restoration, it's "a selection from Howard Hanson's Symphony Number 2." Jerry Goldsmith's original end title was not used in the film.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2009)

Kreth said:


> According to the Amazon listing for the 2007 soundtrack restoration, it's "a selection from Howard Hanson's Symphony Number 2." Jerry Goldsmith's original end title was not used in the film.


Hmm, have to check that out... IF I can find it. Thanks.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 13, 2009)

Try here, *Caver*:

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4720286


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2009)

OK for a minute there I thought this was going to be about Joe Satriani and his album Surfing with the Alien


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2009)

Kreth said:


> According to the Amazon listing for the 2007 soundtrack restoration, it's "a selection from Howard Hanson's Symphony Number 2." Jerry Goldsmith's original end title was not used in the film.





Sukerkin said:


> Try here, *Caver*:
> 
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4720286



Well I'll be danged... Took about 11:40 minutes to get to it but there it was... lasting up to the 13:40 mark. At first I was like... "this isn't it!" but patiently sat through and ah! 

Thanks fellers. Now to find a way to just clip that two minute segment. 
Much appreciation. 
Wonders why it's not actually credited in the film or grossly mis-titled. 
Beautiful two minute long piece.


----------



## crushing (Jan 13, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK for a minute there I thought this was going to be about Joe Satriani and his album Surfing with the Alien


 
I really like that album. . errr. . .cassette tape.  When I was stationed in Germany AFRTS (A-FaRTS. . .I mean Armed Forces Radion and Television Services) used the songs quite a bit as the background for their commercials/public announcements.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2009)

crushing said:


> I really like that album. . errr. . .cassette tape. When I was stationed in Germany AFRTS (A-FaRTS. . .I mean Armed Forces Radion and Television Services) used the songs quite a bit as the background for their commercials/public announcements.


 
I have the cassette and then I went out and bought the CD... because I can't play Cassettes in my car and that was cheaper than installing a cassette player... of course multiply that by about 50 cassettes I've had to replaced with CD and I am not exactly sure if I saved anything at all .


----------

